# Two Devices



## Maven

Questions for those running two or more devices at once with the Uber-driver App.

Do you use a different Uber Account for the second device or the same account on both?
Do you always keep the second device offline while the first is online?

If not, do they ping "in a duet" when a request comes in?
Once you accept a request on one device is this reflected on the other?
Anything else important when running two or more devices at once with the Uber-driver App?


----------



## Jagent

Why run the driver app on two devices? I normally run the pax app on one and the driver on another.


----------



## DexNex

Maven said:


> Questions for those running two or more devices at once with the Uber-driver App.
> 
> Do you use a different Uber Account for the second device or the same account on both?
> Do you always keep the second device offline while the first is online?
> 
> If not, do they ping "in a duet" when a request comes in?
> Once you accept a request on one device is this reflected on the other?
> Anything else important when running two or more devices at once with the Uber-driver App?


I don't think it is possible to run the same Uber driver account on multiple devices. It IS possible with Lyft. iPhone and iPad here.


----------



## Maven

Jagent said:


> Why run the driver app on two devices? I normally run the pax app on one and the driver on another.


Is it possible to run the driver-App on one device to monitor for nearby surges while the other device is on a trip? One may wish to cancel a "non-surge" trip before pickup in order to acquire a "surge" trip replacement in the same area.


----------



## steveK2016

Maven said:


> Questions for those running two or more devices at once with the Uber-driver App.
> 
> Do you use a different Uber Account for the second device or the same account on both?
> Do you always keep the second device offline while the first is online?
> 
> If not, do they ping "in a duet" when a request comes in?
> Once you accept a request on one device is this reflected on the other?
> Anything else important when running two or more devices at once with the Uber-driver App?





Maven said:


> Is it possible to run the driver-App on one device to monitor for nearby surges while the other device is on a trip? One may wish to cancel a "non-surge" trip before pickup in order to acquire a "surge" trip replacement in the same area.



Same account, it would be difficult for anyone to have TWO driver accounts... since it requires you to be vetted with background checks and drivers licenses, unless you are using a Fleet Account for one to drive Black/SUV and a second for on a personal account for X/XL/Select
You can only have one online at once, the app will not allow two to be online at once. There are exceptions based on a glitch. Sometimes, two apps will become synced with each other. I've only had this happen by accident once or twice. I've heard of another user saying they know how to time it so it does so intentionally, though that was a thread from months ago.
Yes, when they glitch synced, they pinged at the same time. It was rather annoying. I had to restart both devices to unsync them.
Yes, when they glitch synced.

Yes, it's possible, I've started doing it since last week










Works as intended.


----------



## ZoomZoom12

I tested this the other day with two LG phones. I was able to login to my uber driver app on BOTH phones, I turned one online, but when I turned the second one online I got an error message, so it wont let you be ONLINE on two different devices at the sametime, but you can be LOGGED IN at the same time. This is good enough for me since I'll just use the offline one to monitor the surge and use the pax app with. Haven't tried it with lyft yet.


----------



## Mr Blue

Hello and thank U all for info above.
Nice setup of Dual tablets; Does each have a SIM? One connected to the other? both to a hot spot?
I had that Sync Ping occur however didn't realize that is what happened... Thanks and time to Experiment... 
Can the Uber Driver App be run in Win 10?
Use the Adaptive Rotation App to get Lyft & Uber Apps to Function in Landscape mode.
I experimented with several 8" GPS equipped tablets and they wouldn't work & sync consistently where as the system below allows U to use the Tablet and the Lyft app to Sync.

I use a 10" RCA Viking Pro (android 6.0) with built in GPS ($100 with Awesome In & Outputs) and have it Wi-Fi Connected to my Samsung Gal S8's Hot Spot. I run the Uber & Lyft Apps with both of them Man Nav to Google Maps. The only issue is that U cant contact the Uber customer as I am un-able to run two versions of the Uber Driver App... @ this time 
Once I have the Customer and our Journey begins I run Google Maps In Satellite Mode with Traffic Turned on; the customers Really Like seeing what Virtual Always North Map Route were taking and helps me avoid Navigation Errors because I am BSn with them.
Hope the above info helps.. Peace & Enjoy All
Mr. Blue


----------



## beezlewaxin

Can we get a screenshot of your nav tablet while on a trip in nav mode? I want to see what your Virtual Always North Map Route looks like..

Thanks


----------



## mindthelines

I run two devices (S8 and V20) but not two uber apps. I find any device larger than phablets too distracting or take up too much real estate on the dash.

I guess I could use it to check local rider vs driver but the way I drive I don't really have a use for that.

Rather my car has multiple audio inputs so I run two different streams of music at once and switch between the two at various intervals. Or have a different app running on one at various times. postmates and uber or something else I need to watch.

Also useful to watch videos or something without having to toggle between apps. Its useful.


----------



## Mr Blue

1st pic shows entire route; I ask if they have any recommendations? I select Start Nav!
2nd shows the nav in progress; notice time & dist.
3rd shows mounted in car; doesn't interfere with vision and good visibility from the BACK Seat!!
4th Uber App after installing the Adaptive Display App to force the App into Landscape Mode.
5th Lyft App " "


----------



## Jdfrisco

Mr Blue said:


> 1st pic shows entire route; I ask if they have any recommendations? I select Start Nav!
> 2nd shows the nav in progress; notice time & dist.
> 3rd shows mounted in car; doesn't interfere with vision and good visibility from the BACK Seat!!
> 4th Uber App after installing the Adaptive Display App to force the App into Landscape Mode.
> 5th Lyft App " "
> View attachment 153653
> View attachment 153654
> View attachment 153655
> View attachment 153656
> View attachment 153657


Are you able to drive or just buy devices? Keep your eyes on the road and get out of my way.


----------



## Mr Blue

? Hummm... How to answer your "Sarcastic Question and Comment"? Yes and just over 1500 rides now in the Awesome Non-Attitude city of Denver. 
Peace & Enjoy The Ride


----------



## BSki

Uber supports split screen but lyft does not.

So, with Oreo it is possible to run Uber and Maps in split screen.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

steveK2016 said:


> Same account, it would be difficult for anyone to have TWO driver accounts... since it requires you to be vetted with background checks and drivers licenses, unless you are using a Fleet Account for one to drive Black/SUV and a second for on a personal account for X/XL/Select
> You can only have one online at once, the app will not allow two to be online at once. There are exceptions based on a glitch. Sometimes, two apps will become synced with each other. I've only had this happen by accident once or twice. I've heard of another user saying they know how to time it so it does so intentionally, though that was a thread from months ago.
> Yes, when they glitch synced, they pinged at the same time. It was rather annoying. I had to restart both devices to unsync them.
> Yes, when they glitch synced.
> Yes, it's possible, I've started doing it since last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works as intended.


Elaborate on the glitch sync and how you made them happen. Also. Do you remember the thread where you said some other member knew how to make it happen? Or that member. Pm me is ok.


----------



## GTracer

The ability to have Lyft running simultaneously on my phone and my tablet is really a plus for me. I like having the destination address visible throughout the ride while navigation is telling me how to get there. That way when I get to the neighborhood I don't have to toggle between navigation and the Lyft app. It's too bad that Uber only lets this happen when there's a glitch. I have had this glitch a couple times and it was really helpful and I had hoped it was a change in the system. But unfortunately it was just a glitch.


----------



## Wonderhow

steveK2016 said:


> Same account, it would be difficult for anyone to have TWO driver accounts... since it requires you to be vetted with background checks and drivers licenses, unless you are using a Fleet Account for one to drive Black/SUV and a second for on a personal account for X/XL/Select
> You can only have one online at once, the app will not allow two to be online at once. There are exceptions based on a glitch. Sometimes, two apps will become synced with each other. I've only had this happen by accident once or twice. I've heard of another user saying they know how to time it so it does so intentionally, though that was a thread from months ago.
> Yes, when they glitch synced, they pinged at the same time. It was rather annoying. I had to restart both devices to unsync them.
> Yes, when they glitch synced.
> 
> Yes, it's possible, I've started doing it since last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works as intended.


Can you show me how to do it? Please 😟


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

Maven said:


> Questions for those running two or more devices at once with the Uber-driver App.
> 
> Do you use a different Uber Account for the second device or the same account on both?
> Do you always keep the second device offline while the first is online?
> If not, do they ping "in a duet" when a request comes in?
> Once you accept a request on one device is this reflected on the other?
> Anything else important when running two or more devices at once with the Uber-driver App?


You cannot run both uber and lyft on the same phone. The apps malfunction and the phone feezes up when 2 simultaneous request arrives.


----------



## FLKeys

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> You cannot run both uber and lyft on the same phone. The apps malfunction and the phone feezes up when 2 simultaneous request arrives.


I have never had an issue running both Lyft and Uber at the same time on the same phone. Have always done this on an iPhone 8+.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

Mr Blue said:


> 1st pic shows entire route; I ask if they have any recommendations? I select Start Nav!
> 2nd shows the nav in progress; notice time & dist.
> 3rd shows mounted in car; doesn't interfere with vision and good visibility from the BACK Seat!!
> 4th Uber App after installing the Adaptive Display App to force the App into Landscape Mode.
> 5th Lyft App " "
> View attachment 153653
> View attachment 153654
> View attachment 153655
> View attachment 153656
> View attachment 153657


You lost me the second I saw you were driving an Acura for rideshare.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

FLKeys said:


> I have never had an issue running both Lyft and Uber at the same time on the same phone. Have always done this on an iPhone 8+.


What about the fact iOS doesn’t multitask in the background?


----------



## FLKeys

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> What about the fact iOS doesn’t multitask in the background?


Uber and Lyft both work fine. Regardless of which one is in the back ground.

I used to run both apps and if got a long pick-up on either app I would turn destination mode on on the other app. Living on an island chain rides were only going two directions. I would often get a ride on the other app heading toward the long pick-up. Never an issue. Now I have not run Lyft in a little over a year, I doubt anything has changed. I still see drivers around here running both apps on one phone.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

FLKeys said:


> Uber and Lyft both work fine. Regardless of which one is in the back ground.
> 
> I used to run both apps and if got a long pick-up on either app I would turn destination mode on on the other app. Living on an island chain rides were only going two directions. I would often get a ride on the other app heading toward the long pick-up. Never an issue. Now I have not run Lyft in a little over a year, I doubt anything has changed. I still see drivers around here running both apps on one phone.


Except they don’t. While (whichever app) is in the background, it is not getting updated like if it wasn’t. Apple acknowledges this failure of iOS (its been promised since iOS 10), yet drivers still do it. It’s mind boggling if you’re intent is to maximize rides. I’ve even made a video showing an iPhone 11 Pro Max running Uber up front and Lyft in BG, and then Lyft by itself running on a Galaxy Note 10. 100% of the time Lyft would get a ping on 2nd device, the iPhone was silent. This is also the same thing you can see running a nav app in the BG, when you bring it to foreground, it “zooms” to your current location. This is because it can’t in the BG.


----------



## FLKeys

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Except they don’t. While (whichever app) is in the background, it is not getting updated like if it wasn’t. Apple acknowledges this failure of iOS (its been promised since iOS 10), yet drivers still do it. It’s mind boggling if you’re intent is to maximize rides. I’ve even made a video showing an iPhone 11 Pro Max running Uber up front and Lyft in BG, and then Lyft by itself running on a Galaxy Note 10. 100% of the time Lyft would get a ping on 2nd device, the iPhone was silent. This is also the same thing you can see running a nav app in the BG, when you bring it to foreground, it “zooms” to your current location. This is because it can’t in the BG.


I'll agree that the display of the app in the background does not update as if it was on top, however the ride requests still come through no problems. If I am not on an active trip I rarely have Uber up front, it still works fine on my iphone just fine. Just like Waze running in the background. It still gives me directions if I have a destination set, it still gives me warnings for stopped cars or police. Sure when I bring Waze to the front the map jumps to my current location because the display needs to update.

I have had 8-10 screens running on my phone and just start closing all my screens including Uber. If while the screen is closed and I am still actively online and a ping comes through I get a pop up notification. Click on it the Uber app reopens up and I can accept the ride.

Oh well I guess I agree to disagree with you.


----------



## Diamondraider

FLKeys said:


> I'll agree that the display of the app in the background does not update as if it was on top, however the ride requests still come through no problems. If I am not on an active trip I rarely have Uber up front, it still works fine on my iphone just fine. Just like Waze running in the background. It still gives me directions if I have a destination set, it still gives me warnings for stopped cars or police. Sure when I bring Waze to the front the map jumps to my current location because the display needs to update.
> 
> I have had 8-10 screens running on my phone and just start closing all my screens including Uber. If while the screen is closed and I am still actively online and a ping comes through I get a pop up notification. Click on it the Uber app reopens up and I can accept the ride.
> 
> Oh well I guess I agree to disagree with you.


Exactly my experience.
I use iPhone and iPad. Lyft app always syncs. Uber used to be available offline on the second device but 90% of the time it now syncs.


----------



## FLKeys

Diamondraider said:


> Exactly my experience.
> I use iPhone and iPad. Lyft app always syncs. Uber used to be available offline on the second device but 90% of the time it now syncs.


Interesting, mine is still not syncing. I use both every day I drive. Wonder if this is a regional test.


----------



## Diamondraider

FLKeys said:


> Interesting, mine is still not syncing. I use both every day I drive. Wonder if this is a regional test.


I hate it. I want one to stay offline to see surge and determine if I accept a stacked ride.


----------



## FLKeys

Diamondraider said:


> I hate it. I want one to stay offline to see surge and determine if I accept a stacked ride.


I would hate it as well.


----------



## FLKeys

Diamondraider said:


> Exactly my experience.
> I use iPhone and iPad. Lyft app always syncs. Uber used to be available offline on the second device but 90% of the time it now syncs.


I Uber started syncing this weekend between my two devices. That really sucks.


----------

